# Dust blobs in Sanyo Z2



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I think I'm going to tackle cleaning the indisde of my SanyoZ2 projector. There are now about 5 noticeable dust blobs showing up on my screen when watching movies and its getting distracting particularly during dark sections of movies.
So here is my question, how do I go about doing this without making the problem worse or causing damage? Do I use a can of compressed air and how close do I get to the LCD panels with the air?

Any other cautions or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think you are only going to be able to get so close anyway, or at least I was back when I had my Z2. IIRC... I used my air compressor on very low pressure (25-30 psi), took the cover off and blew air into all the various areas I could reach... worked well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie, I wish I could upgrade to something better but for now it still works good:hide:

My fear is causing damage as I wont be able to replace it if I do damage it. I'm comfortable taking things apart though so I'm willing to try it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... the first time I did it and plugged it back up, I had fine green lines all across the image. I thought I had truly messed something up. It was a loose cable. :sweat:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I also use air and it works fine just be carefull to keep the can,if you use a can,upright so none of the fluid comes out with the air. I don't think that would be very good for the fragile parts in the PJ.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> lol... the first time I did it and plugged it back up, I had fine green lines all across the image. I thought I had truly messed something up. It was a loose cable. :sweat:


That would truly make me sweat.



tcarcio said:


> I also use air and it works fine just be carefull to keep the can,if you use a can,upright so none of the fluid comes out with the air. I don't think that would be very good for the fragile parts in the PJ.


I will, I am so used to shaking a can before using it that I have to tell myself *NO* as that will not be good for air in a can. The one I have has a nice long straw with it so i should be able to get into the tight spots.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I got inside the Z2 (very easy to do) and blew out every part I could get into surprisingly very clean inside so that made me happy. I powered it on and all the blobs were gone except one so I will try again today as I ran out of air. I have to go inside my RPTV today as well and give it a good cleaning.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had to do the same thing... about 3 times... to get mine completely clean. By the way... as you get on up into the newer models they provide a small squeeze blower and specific holes to clean through.


----------

